# BIC FH6-LCR vs FH65B



## shoe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking to purchase a pair of either to replace my floorstandings which have blown tweeters, these are quite old so thought I may just replace them instead of repair.

I purchased a FH6 already to replace a center from a Klipsch Quintet (whole set has been moved to a different room) and I was blown away at what I was missing from my center channel. Albeit the Quintet was a midget compared to the FH6 but never-less I want a whole set of this series.

The FH6 and FH65B to me share similar specs, but it's safe to assume you fellows here know a lot more about these numbers than I do. 
From the BIC website:

FH6-LCR:
175-watt two-way 3 driver, all channel speaker
95dB sensitivity 1 watt/m
Dual 6 1/2" Woofers + Horn Tweeter

FH65B:
375-watt 2-way horn bookshelf 
96dB sensitivity 1 watt/m
6 1/2" Woofer + Horn Tweeter

Both recommend up to 175W RMS per channel and as far as I can tell the only difference between the 2 is that the FH65B has a rear port while the FH6 is sealed. Plus the obvious second speaker.

I am using a Onkyo HT-RC360 Receiver and this is a 5.1 setup w/ a BIC V1220 subwoofer.

Long term plan is to buy a pair of either of these now to replace the fronts, then later on purchase the floorstanding version of these speakers (FT-6T) and move these to be the rears.

Suggestions?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I would check out PSB Speakers. You can get them for a great price from dmc-electronics.com and Saturday Audio. Just wonderful Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Because you already have the FH6 for your center, you'll want you L&r speakers to match as closely as possible. Identical speakers would be ideal, but barring that, you'll want them from the same series made with similar drivers, cabinets, and crossovers. Presumedly, the FH6LCR would be best. 

Of course, if you were looking to upgrade your center now or down the road, you could look at PSB as Jack suggested.


----------



## shoe (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys (and maybe gals?)!

I'll definitely look into PSB during my next upgrade/renovation. I was also thinking HSU research as well?


----------



## shoe (Feb 16, 2010)

My current Fronts and Surrounds are pairs of BIC America Floorstandings from the 90's and they have treated me very well over the years. Most likely going to move a pair to my room and the other pair to the garage.

But my main curiosity would be which one would be better for fronts for the time being? Since the FH65B's are ported won't they have a little more "oomph" compared the sealed FH6's?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

They should have more lowend, but that wouldnt really help you if you have a subwoofer.


----------

